# Albino Corn Snake or King Snake



## Weird_Arachnid (Feb 16, 2010)

*Albino Corn Snake or King Snake (Help I.D.)*

I was just given, through a trade, this snake. I was told it was a female albino kingsnake. For some odd reason :? I think its an albino corn cause the head is really narrow.. Maybe thats not a for sure way to tell, thats why I'm asking for help here. I've even done a google search on albino/snow corn snakes and kingsnakes and found more of a similarity towards the corn snake.


















Thanks


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm gonna say it looks like a kingsnake, about 95% certain...need clearer shots of the head


----------



## Weird_Arachnid (Feb 16, 2010)

ScottySalticid said:


> I'm gonna say it looks like a kingsnake, about 95% certain...need clearer shots of the head


I'm on it!


----------



## redrumpslump (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks to thick to be a cornsnake imo


----------



## bioshock (Feb 16, 2010)

redrumpslump said:


> Looks to thick to be a cornsnake imo


thickness has really nothing to do with it. i had a albino red corn snake and it was thicker then that pic o fthe snake also was 4 feet.


----------



## Weird_Arachnid (Feb 16, 2010)

*More pics...*

Hope these help.


----------



## Mack&Cass (Feb 16, 2010)

That looks exactly like our snow corn - size, thickness, everything. I would bet money on it being a cornsnake.

Cass


----------



## thescorpman (Feb 16, 2010)

yea is a corn snake


----------



## redrumpslump (Feb 16, 2010)

Yea I take back what I said after seeing the head deffinetly cornsnake


----------



## Weird_Arachnid (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone! 

So its a snow corn, correct?
 ...

Now all thats left is to see if its really female. 



Lets say I wanted to trade for a mexican black king snake. Would this snake be equal in value or...?



Thanks once again!


----------



## GiantVinegaroon (Feb 16, 2010)

Yea that's a corn snake.


----------



## dirty munky (Feb 16, 2010)

100,000,000,000 % sure corn


----------



## Mina (Feb 17, 2010)

That is a snow corn snake.  Very pretty one too, congrats.


----------



## Weird_Arachnid (Feb 17, 2010)

Mina said:


> That is a snow corn snake.  Very pretty one too, congrats.


Thanks Mina!


----------



## Luiscifer (Feb 18, 2010)

Snow corn all the way. He looks like my Dumbledore.


----------



## Weird_Arachnid (Feb 18, 2010)

Luiscifer said:


> Snow corn all the way. He looks like my Dumbledore.


Nice name for him too


----------



## 2bears (Feb 18, 2010)

*corn snake*

The head shape, not the thickness of the body makes this one 100% corn snake.
Nice looking with good body weight.
Good luck and enjoy!
2Bears


----------



## Weird_Arachnid (Feb 19, 2010)

2bears said:


> The head shape, not the thickness of the body makes this one 100% corn snake.
> Nice looking with good body weight.
> Good luck and enjoy!
> 2Bears


Thank you very much


----------



## gambite (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks exactly like one of my corns, except albino instead of blood red and orange.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Feb 25, 2010)

now a good pic from a few inches above the vent to tail tip for possible sexing


----------



## Weird_Arachnid (Feb 25, 2010)

reverendsterlin said:


> now a good pic from a few inches above the vent to tail tip for possible sexing


Ok, I'll try


----------



## Weird_Arachnid (Feb 26, 2010)

The best I could with an unsteady hand and an adventurous snake


----------



## Nova1923 (Mar 3, 2010)

*pretty!*

100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000%
sure that its a corn. looks almost like a snow but the eyes i dunno.
i got 6. and one is a snow. and thats what she will look like when she gets bigger.

beautiful snake tho!!!!


----------



## Weird_Arachnid (Mar 3, 2010)

Nova1923 said:


> 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000%
> sure that its a corn. looks almost like a snow but the eyes i dunno.
> i got 6. and one is a snow. and thats what she will look like when she gets bigger.
> 
> beautiful snake tho!!!!


Thanks!


----------

